# Bees Flower



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone have an idea what kind of flower/bush this is.... tons of pollen...the bees love it.


----------



## beekeeper08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the plant/flower in the picture is called "rose of sharon" I removed some trees in my yard before I started beekeeping so I havent had a chance to see bees working them.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

beekeeper08 said:


> I think the plant/flower in the picture is called "rose of sharon" I removed some trees in my yard before I started beekeeping so I havent had a chance to see bees working them.


I googled Rose of Sharon..... you hit the nail on the head.....that bee it!!!!!! :applause:


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep-I have two of those in my yard, and the bees just love it-the hummingbirds like it as well!

Jennifer


----------

